# Just to add to dos and donts!



## morganz (Jan 16, 2009)

DOS
stay positive 
be mindful of what you are doing...if your brushing your teeth dont let your mind wander...stay there in that moment and try your best to pay attention to everything your doing
keep relaxed 
tell yourself you are in control even if you have to take a minute to yourself..dont worry no one knows whats going on you are fine just keep reminding yourself of that
keep busy!
laugh!!
remind yourself you are here this is happening you are ok..do something that makes you connect with reality such as a sport

Donts
dont freak out
dont dwell on your feelings...the more you obsess the more you give into it and the more it will become who you are...it is not who you are it is just a defense mechanism ...YOU CAN OVERCOME IT
dont talk about it constantly..live your life even though you feel detached.,,the more you give it credit the more you remind your brain that it is there and the harder it will be to overcome it
DONT SMOKE POT!!! being high is the worst thing for this


----------

